# Edmund Lake In Manitoba - A VERY long overdue report!



## Mike Borger (Aug 3, 2014)

Some of you guys know what's been going on with me, others don't. Fact is since last September I've been dealing with some really serious health issues, and to make matters worse life altering personal issues. It's been tough double edged sword.

That said, things are slowly getting better and I'm already looking forward to this years travel. Especially the trips I'm doing with my boy.

Usually I churn out these stories within 2-3 weeks, but life has been getting in the way these last few months.

In any case, I'm very happy to say the full story on my amazing trip to Edmund Lake in northern Manitoba last August is now done! 

Figuring out a lake the size of Edmund is a challenge, but my boy and I did pretty well. Along the way we battled some really nasty weather conditions and rough water, but boy did we catch some big pike! 

Walleyes as they usually are in the north were abundant and easy to catch.

The facilities were extremely comfortable, far better than what you usually find in an outpost camp. 

So without further ado I present: Prospecting For Pike In Northern Manitoba - The Challenge Of Edmund Lake

https://www.canadafishingguide.net/p...f-edmund-lake/


Hope you enjoy,

Cheers, Mike


----------



## Sharkey (Oct 29, 2010)

Well done and documented once again Mike! 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Mike Borger (Aug 3, 2014)

Glad you enjoyed! Cheers


----------



## fels340 (Nov 9, 2011)

That was awesome. The trip of a lifetime for most of us. Thanks.


----------



## Mike Borger (Aug 3, 2014)

It really was a great trip. Dealing with a little adversity always makes for a better story too. 

Cheers


----------



## MallardMaster (Nov 17, 2003)

Another Phenomenal write-up of your adventure! Thank-You for taking us along on it and I am looking forward to reading more of your stories!


----------



## Zkovach1175 (Mar 29, 2017)

Mike I’m glad your on this site. Thanks for the write ups and advice !! Great article


----------



## Mike Borger (Aug 3, 2014)

MallardMaster said:


> Another Phenomenal write-up of your adventure! Thank-You for taking us along on it and I am looking forward to reading more of your stories!





Zkovach1175 said:


> Mike I’m glad your on this site. Thanks for the write ups and advice !! Great article


Thanks fellas, glad you enjoyed the story! Cheers


----------



## rollin stone (Dec 31, 2011)

Great story, thanks for sharing. Your son is fortunate to have a Dad that will take him places that many can only dream of. Kudos to you.


----------



## Sir Walter (Mar 10, 2008)

Hi Mike, finally got to sit down and read and watch your videos of Edmund Lake. Been busy walleye fishing Lake Erie and the Detroit River. Been a great Spring when Mother Nature would co-operate with lots of walleye so far. Your trips keep getting better and better, and having your Son on a trip like that had to really be incredible. Brendan man handles those big pike as well as anyone. I really like sitting down every time you post a new adventure and I hope you continue to do so. Hope everything works out for you and no more adversity. Take care


----------

